# Honda S2000



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Before i bought my TT in June I was looking at the S2000, but didn't know enough about it to just buy one. And...Audi badge against a Honda badge.... :roll: I commute everyday to Sheffield - would i notice high fuel consumption on a 2.0? What are the service costs? As its a Honda I know it will be reliable. I had my eye on a nurburing blue with dark blue leather roadster or one in Indy yellow/black leather. Think it might be my next car...but need some opinions from previous owners! Also the ones on the honda uk network all seem to have mileage under 9000, is this because they are expensive to run? Any thoughts would be appreciated

Bal


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Before i bought my TT in June I was looking at the S2000, but didn't know enough about it to just buy one. And...Audi badge against a Honda badge.... :roll: I commute everyday to Sheffield - would i notice high fuel consumption on a 2.0? What are the service costs? As its a Honda I know it will be reliable. I had my eye on a nurburing blue with dark blue leather roadster or one in Indy yellow/black leather. Think it might be my next car...but need some opinions from previous owners! Also the ones on the honda uk network all seem to have mileage under 9000, is this because they are expensive to run? Any thoughts would be appreciated
> 
> Bal


Allow me...... 

I made the change back in April, and i have no regrets, its a cracker of a car which is understated and relativly exclusive. This is mainly due to Honda only allowing 1600 into the country each year. Once a dealer has sold its quota, that's their lot apart from used sales.

Fuel consumtion is about the same as my old TT's, but if you rag it to 9k all day long, you will notice it will use more! I average about 110 miles per Â£20 i put in, which is a mixture of 'spirited' city and dual carriageway driving.

S2K 2.0 n/a engines are very highly tuned (240bhp, 120bhp per litre), so they take extra care. If you buy from a Honda dealer you will get the extended warranty, which is defo peace of mind. Servicing is due every 5000 miles and will cost on average about Â£200. Oil is key to the life of the engine and you will need a top up ltr every 500-1000 miles.

Finding a decent S2K will be tricky as most will either have had a hard life being thrashed, or they are mint cars which you will pay a premium for. Dealer cars are nearly all good cars, but are very hard priced e.g i paid Â£20.5k for my 51 plate back in April and only managed to haggle Â£995 off the price, although i did insist it was fully serviced and new tyres were put on all round, which is the major cost of ownership!

If you want a full Q&A session, visit us at S2k International and check out the Tech FAQ for all your pending questions.

As for Audi badge v Honda badge, i have had many more "nice car" comments and respect from other drivers in the past 5 months than i was expecting, which IMHO is mainly due to the car being known as a 'Drivers Car' and always gets good reviews/respect from the press/tv.

One word of caution though, it is NOT a car to be given stick in the wet or damp conditions, becasue there is no traction control.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> i have had many more "nice car" comments and respect from other drivers in the past 5 months than i was expecting


Kev,

Clean your ears out!!

It's close but I'm sure their comments would have started with an R and not an N !! 

Just baiting :roll: :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you for your invaluable advice kmpowell  I will look at the S2K forum as well

Bal


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Back to this thread again! Went to Honda yesterday and saw a nurburgring blue with blue leather S2000. I was caught looking at it by a salesman who came over to me whilst i was at the entrance. It belonged to the manager and it was up for 26k with 2000miles on it. The salesman let me sit inside it and start it up. Oh my god! Noise!! The exhausts looked as if someone was living in them!. It was the 04 plate facelift model as well which looked awesome and with a navy blue hood. There's definitely something about this car and I think it might have to be my next one.
Downside: they side it needs servicing every 9k miles, oil needs regular checks and service costs are 170.00 every time. This seems more favourable to Audi and the 240.00 i paid for an 18k service on the S3. I only keep my Audi's for 1 service and move on around 26,000 miles.
What problems will I have with it being rear wheel drive? Would i get up a hill in the snow (the street i live on is on an uphill incline) How is the 240bhp distributed? Is it throught the front or rear wheels? Has no traction control - i drive on the M1 everyday 80miles return journey, would wet and windy weather have any affect on the S2000?

I also sat in the 04 facelift Civic Type R - 200bhp throught the front wheels - eek!!!

I have booked a test drive in both! Cant wait! Even if its only for a comparison against the TT!

Thanks in anticipation

Bal


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Back to this thread again! Went to Honda yesterday and saw a nurburgring blue with blue leather S2000. I was caught looking at it by a salesman who came over to me whilst i was at the entrance. It belonged to the manager and it was up for 26k with 2000miles on it. The salesman let me sit inside it and start it up. Oh my god! Noise!! The exhausts looked as if someone was living in them!. It was the 04 plate facelift model as well which looked awesome and with a navy blue hood. There's definitely something about this car and I think it might have to be my next one.


Nurby Blue is a nice colour and for some bizarre reason suits the 04> cars more than earlier models. :? Be aware that Honda have changed the colour combos somewhat for 04> models, and also there is no black/red interior(red seats, red door panels, red capret, black rollovers, black dash) combo anymore its nowa half/half black red seat so heres a quick reference for you:










FYI 04 changes are as follows....

Tweaked front and rear bumper design
17" wheels with different Bridgestone tyres
New front and rear light clusters
Slightly tweaked interior and dshpod instruments (some say it's worse)
Some suspension changes which include a slight ride height change and a little softening of the rear end.
Colour coded headlamp washers

New S2K's are getting harder to obtain due to dealers filling their quota for the year sooner than expected. So if you find one you like and you can get a good price (which is still difficult due to cracking residuals), then snap it up if it's what you want becasue once a dealer has sold it's quote all you will be able to buy is s/h (see my original point on 1600 cars a year).



> Downside: they side it needs servicing every 9k miles, oil needs regular checks and service costs are 170.00 every time. This seems more favourable to Audi and the 240.00 i paid for an 18k service on the S3. I only keep my Audi's for 1 service and move on around 26,000 miles.


With an engine that revs to 9k, its expected to need a little love and care! but with a SUPERB dealer network and the car on full chat, you will get back the enjoyment. 



> What problems will I have with it being rear wheel drive? Would i get up a hill in the snow (the street i live on is on an uphill incline) How is the 240bhp distributed? Is it throught the front or rear wheels? Has no traction control


Tricky one this mate.... as you say the car has 240bhp and no traction control, this is through the rear wheels and if you saw this recent thread i posted, you HAVE to treat the car with respect and use caution in any condition other than the dry (especially damp roads!)...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 65&start=0

That aside, if you are sensible you will be able to drive the car normally (not vtecing through bends all the time) in any bad condidtion apart from snow.



> i drive on the M1 everyday 80miles return journey, would wet and windy weather have any affect on the S2000?


I do a 25 mile round trip each day which is part motorway and ring road, no problems for me, infact i enjoy it more than when i had the TT. IT's a honda so its well put together and reliable, therefore you wont get any problems with harsh weather condiditons damaging the car or causing unreliability.

Go for it mate, you wont regret it, but only if you aren't expecting any grandure with it, it is still in essence a sports car with a sports car chassis, engine, ride and handling. It is no direct TT comparitive.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks once again for the text book like information. Your knowledge is astonishing! Just a couple of things..
I'm currently with direct line insurance and i pay 840.00 annually for the TT, they quoted me Â£1300 for the S2000  I was gobsmacked! They said because it's a roadster soft top it's more to insure! Can I be really cheeky and ask how much you pay and what insurance company you are with. I'm 29. I also did an insurance search over the internet, best one was Â£1100
What is petrol consumption like comapared to the TT? I commute Leeds to Sheffield and it's anything between Â£50-60....
I do like the 04 model though!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Thanks once again for the text book like information. Your knowledge is astonishing! Just a couple of things..
> I'm currently with direct line insurance and i pay 840.00 annually for the TT, they quoted me Â£1300 for the S2000  I was gobsmacked! They said because it's a roadster soft top it's more to insure! Can I be really cheeky and ask how much you pay and what insurance company you are with. I'm 29. I also did an insurance search over the internet, best one was Â£1100


When I came to insure the S i was gobsmacked at the quotes i was getting back as well. I was with Privilege for the TT's and was paying Â£700 fully comp on the roadster. When i enquired how much for the S, they said Â£1200!!! I rang around and was getting similar quotes, so i asked why and they all said that they catagorise the S higher than the TT. I eventually looked at the S2K spreadsheet of insurance companies.....

http://www.facchino.co.uk/amd/s2k/insur ... urance.xls

I rang Bell Direct, and bingo.... Â£750 fully comp for a 27 year old, 6yrs NCD and 0 points, living in a BS30 post code. 



> What is petrol consumption like comapared to the TT? I commute Leeds to Sheffield and it's anything between Â£50-60....
> I do like the 04 model though!


Fuel consumtion is about the same as my old TT's, but if you rag it to 9k all day long, you will notice it will use more! I average about 110 miles per Â£20 i put in, which is a mixture of 'spirited' city and dual carriageway driving.

Cheers


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks kmpowell...sorry to keep pestering you with my questions! Would i be able to drive the S2000 like the TT or do I have to drive slowly and carefully because its rear wheel driven? On overtaking using the bhp would i be risking the stability of the car? (is it dangerous?) In wet and very windy weather do I need to drive slowly under the speed limits - like 50/60mph on the M1? I think because I've had 4 Audi's with traction control/esp and quattro...the comments about the S2000 worry me slightly. I don't want to buy the S2000 and regret losing what i have in the TT. I looked at the threads on the crashed S2000 and I was shocked at the damage - is that what could really happen? Surely if that is true they would stop manufacturing them or do something in terms of stability/traction.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Thanks kmpowell...sorry to keep pestering you with my questions! Would i be able to drive the S2000 like the TT or do I have to drive slowly and carefully because its rear wheel driven?


In a word... No... you cant drive the S like a TT, BUT only in the wet. You HAVE to drive it like a normal car, give it respect and don't race or arse about. With no traction control and 240bhp through the rear wheels, you will end up in a hedge or barrier before you know it. It will bite when you least expect it, and it will bite suddenly!

In the dry though it's a different kettle of fish. It's pure genuis gliding the car through bends that the TT would stuggle at.



> On overtaking using the bhp would i be risking the stability of the car? (is it dangerous?)


No, the cars chassis is specific to the S, and is race insprired, therefore stability is not a problem.



> In wet and very windy weather do I need to drive slowly under the speed limits - like 50/60mph on the M1?


Nope, as long as you are sensible you can drive it at normal speeds.



> I think because I've had 4 Audi's with traction control/esp and quattro...the comments about the S2000 worry me slightly. I don't want to buy the S2000 and regret losing what i have in the TT. I looked at the threads on the crashed S2000 and I was shocked at the damage - is that what could really happen? Surely if that is true they would stop manufacturing them or do something in terms of stability/traction.


Yes it can happpen, but only if you push the limits of the condidtions you are driving in. To be honest, your best bet is to get behind the wheel of one on a test drive and see what you think. There are pro's and con's, and in my mind it wass a refershing change to the TT's, but do not mistake the car for a direct replacement for the TT, they are 2 completely different cars.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rear wheel drive cars are the least stable car to drive i.e. easiest to slide, they are also the most fun because of this  and the easiest to predict once you are familiar with them.

As kmpowell said there is nooo way you can drive as hard as a TT in inclement weather, but in the dry you can realise all the power.

It's 'Swings and roundabouts' to coin a phrase but rear wheel drive cars are undoubtedly the most fun to drive IMO :wink: the MX5s although a little hairdresserish are great for a jolly, where safe to do so of course :roll:

I'd highly reecommend a TVR personally having owned a Chimaera and awaiting a Griffith 500 at the mo


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Rear wheel drive cars are the least stable car to drive i.e. easiest to slide, they are also the most fun because of this  and the easiest to predict once you are familiar with them.
> 
> As kmpowell said there is nooo way you can drive as hard as a TT in inclement weather, but in the dry you can realise all the power.
> 
> ...


All true and I think everyone should own at least one in their life - but if my memory serves me right, the S2K is not one of those cars that likes to be driven tail out. Though I've never drivne one, I'm sure I've read that it's pretty severe when it does go and you need to be a seriously good driver to even stand a chance of getting it back.

But like Kev says, if you know that, then you just take your time in dodgy conditions. I think the TT flatters average drivers - especially with the 4WD and EPS. You think you're in control of the car, but in fact it does most of the work for you.

Find an empty car park in the winter and have a bit of fun.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you every one for you advice and extreme knowledge!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Bal said:


> Would i be able to drive the S2000 like the TT or do I have to drive slowly and carefully because its rear wheel driven? On overtaking using the bhp would i be risking the stability of the car? (is it dangerous?) In wet and very windy weather do I need to drive slowly under the speed limits - like 50/60mph on the M1?


Bal - I take it that you have never owned a RWD car before?

In normal driving conditions, you are not going to notice much difference, but FWD, 4WD and RWD cars all handle quite differently when pushed to the extreme in the dry, or in wet conditions:

In a FWD drive car, go around a bend, and floor the throttle, and, because the car is being 'pulled' from the front, the car will understeer - i.e the car will stop turning into the bend and try to go straight on  Quite easy to control by backing off the throttle - the front wheels will resume grip with the road surface, the car will turn into the bend, and you'll be back on course. Normally, you don't have to do much with the steering.

In a RWD car, do the same thing, and, because the car is being 'pushed' from the rear, the car will oversteer - essentially the back end of the car will try to overtake the front end  the turning angle of the car will increase and the front end of the car will be facing into the bend more No so easy to control because, as well as backing off the throttle, you have apply some 'opposite lock' on the steering (turn the steering wheel in the opposite direction to the bend you are driving through) in order to get the car back on course. Sounds easy on paper, but in the real world, it can be difficult, and requires a lot of practice. You are also relying on 'feedback' from the car - the feel of what the body of the car is doing, through the seat and your backside, and the steering weight to let you know how much grip you have at the front (some cars are much better at this, compared to others) Get it wrong, or don't react quickly enough, and you'll end up going backwards through a hedge 

4WD cars are somewhere between the two (neutral handling), depending on the distribution of the power between the front and rear wheels, and the front-rear weight balance of the car.

There are various electronic aids fitted to cars nowadays, to help with stability under adverse conditions. Traction control - once the wheels start to loose grip and spin up, the computer shuts down the engine power, or applies the brakes to the wheel that is spinning. ESP - electronic stability program, is an advanced version of TC, that works on all 4 wheels and takes into account the direction or angle of the vehicle as well.

The TT, despite being 'quattro', is still an understeerer, because it's nose heavy, and the transmission is FWD biased - the rear wheels are only powered via the Haldex, once the fronts start to loose grip. Having said that, it gives a very stable and secure feel through the bends - any one can drive one fast without doing much, as there so much electronic trickery going on :wink:

But - at the end of the day, all this technology removes driver involvement, and hence fun, in the right car. Occasionally, just for the hell of it, I like to drop my car into second gear, turn off the TC, and boot it out of roundabouts, to induce a bit of oversteer. The feel of the back end twitching, and tweaking the steering a bit to overcome it, always brings a smile :lol: :wink: You just cant do this with 4WD.

So back to your original question. Yes, in a RWD car, you are going to have to drive more carefully in the wet, and around bends, but in good conditions, and normal driving styles, you probably won't notice much difference. In the wet, you won't be able to sit back and let the ESP and TC do everything [smiley=zzz.gif] , a la TT.

The S2000 is a great drivers car, no doubt, but as KMP says, it has no Traction control or ESP, so it might be a handful, at first. Make sure you have a long test drive, and try to get the car to do some of the things I mention, if it's safe, and the salesman will let you. You could also go on a RWD handling driving course.

FWD/4WD - pah! :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Well what can I say! I took an S2000 on an 04 plate for a test drive today and PHHOOAAARRR! What an awesome machine! It was a dry day and we headed towards Leeds/Bradford Airport in Yeadon and the guy thrashed the poor little thing...it was spine shattering to be sat in the passenger seat and quaking in my shoes as he put his foot down and showed me its handling performance on the windy, narrow country lanes. He parked up at the airport and we exchanged places. At this stage I was sh**ing myself. Hesitant to start off with, thinking about the feedback people had given me..I then thrashed it..put in 2nd gear to hear the aggressive engine/exhausts and the vtec kick in and suck me into my seat...before changing to 3rd on a bend, to see if it could take it and it did! The guy said that he had never met a woman on a test drive who could "floor" the car like I did!  what a compliment!  
We got back to Horsforth Honda Leeds and he said right, we'll take the Civic Type R out! Same route, front wheel drive and what a car! Handling is impressive and much lighter than the S3. Red recaros were nice but a shame about the cheap plasticy interior. This is definitely a hot hatch that is under rated and should be considered.
Got back to the dealership to talk figures. The one I drove was on at 26995 04 plate and part exchange on mine was 20500. Didn't balance out. I paid 23995 for the TT in June 2004 so was a bit shocked. Has 15800 miles on it.
I felt their S2K was overpriced. I looked on the internet and other places have the same model and spec for 24995 which is much better for figures
What do my fellow drivers think?
Thank you for all your advise. It will definitely be my next car, but still worry about the snow and wet weather..mind you I can drive sensibly too!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Well what can I say! I took an S2000 on an 04 plate for a test drive today and PHHOOAAARRR! What an awesome machine! It was a dry day and we headed towards Leeds/Bradford Airport in Yeadon and the guy thrashed the poor little thing...it was spine shattering to be sat in the passenger seat and quaking in my shoes as he put his foot down and showed me its handling performance on the windy, narrow country lanes. He parked up at the airport and we exchanged places. At this stage I was sh**ing myself. Hesitant to start off with, thinking about the feedback people had given me..I then thrashed it..put in 2nd gear to hear the aggressive engine/exhausts and the vtec kick in and suck me into my seat...before changing to 3rd on a bend, to see if it could take it and it did! The guy said that he had never met a woman on a test drive who could "floor" the car like I did!  what a compliment!


For some inexplicable reason i thought you were a guy! My apologies 

Anyway, it's a great feeling isn't it as the VTEC kicks in!!!  But......make sure you test drive her in the wet as well. It is in the wet that you will spend most of yout time driving her in this country and you dont want to feel restricted to not use the power etc, becasue you will just get bored and regret your decision. You really do have to have discipline in a S2K and if you have ANY doubts then it probably isn't the car for you.



> Got back to the dealership to talk figures. The one I drove was on at 26995 04 plate and part exchange on mine was 20500. Didn't balance out. I paid 23995 for the TT in June 2004 so was a bit shocked. Has 15800 miles on it.
> I felt their S2K was overpriced.


As i mentioned in my previous post. S2K's have rock solid residuals due to Honda limiting the numbers into the country each year (only 1600 for the whole of the UK dealer network). New S's are hard to find because dealers have filled their quota, so any cars left will be at a premium and becasue they are wanted so much, you wont get much of a bargain. Â£27k seems a fair price to me for a 04 car due to the dealer being able to sell it ot the next man who comes along if he wishes. In other words Honda dealers don't have to be too picky with their customers cos there will be someboday who is always willing to pay the premium due to short supply.



> I looked on the internet and other places have the same model and spec for 24995 which is much better for figures


Go careful, there are a lot of companies offering EU imports. RHD EU/Parallel imports are identical to UK cars with the following exceptions:

No Insurance required CAT 1 Alarm is fitted
No Insurance required Locking Wheel Nuts
1yr/30000 mile warranty instead of a 3yr/90000

You have to register your EU import at your local Honda dealer, who can try to provide you with an English warranty/Service book and inform you of any recalls.

Due to the strength of the pound over the last few years there are a lot of EU imports around. They command a slightly lower price than UK cars.

Cheers 
Kevin


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p.s If you haven't done so already, dont forget to add servicing costs into your calculations. The S will neeed servicing every 9k miles or 12 months (which ever comes sooner), and will need a litre of oil ever 600-1000 miles which is Â£14 a litre from Shell or Honda.


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Bal, if I was in the position to buy a 2004 model now, I would seriously consider getting a euro import. It is exactly the same car as a UK one except for:

No alarm
No locking wheel nuts
3 yr 60,000 instead of 3 yr 90,000 mile warranty.

If you buy from a dealer, they will come with a Cat 1 alarm and locking wheel nuts so that isn't a problem.

With regards to the warranty, kmpowell was slightly incorrect. A euro import comes with a 3 yr 60,000 mile warranty instead of a 3 yr 90,000 mile one. Now, if you don't plan on doing more than 60,000 miles in your first 3 yrs (which is highly likely in a car like the s2000) then the warranty difference is not an issue either.

The best part is that you can get a 54 reg with delivery miles for just Â£22,500

See Here http://www.hondas-uk.co.uk/hondasukmayfair.htm


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

The only thing that stops me from buying an import is that the car is made to be driven in that country's climate - tyre pressure, tyres, oil, brakes etc...am I correct?
What is a parallel import or an EU import?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ftogpx said:


> With regards to the warranty, kmpowell was slightly incorrect. A euro import comes with a 3 yr 60,000 mile warranty instead of a 3 yr 90,000 mile one. Now, if you don't plan on doing more than 60,000 miles in your first 3 yrs (which is highly likely in a car like the s2000) then the warranty difference is not an issue either.


Not strictly true. Some EU countries only offer the 12 months, so it depends what country the importer gets the car from as to what length warranty you get.

If it were me buying in todays econmic climate I would avoid imported cars like the plague. I have had 2 imported TT's and i sold the second one just as the 'cheaper to import' bubble started to burst. Garages do not want to know imported cars full stop, and like it or not, will prejudice against them. What you save initially on the car will be only a fraction of what you lose in the long run, especially as we are now so close to the EU prices that a 30k car is only 2k different, where as a few years ago that gap would have been as much as 5-6k.

A decent cat 1 alarm is going to cost you Â£400, plus decent lockers will cost you Â£50, so thats another Â£450 knocked off your intial saving.

Is it really worth it? Just my 2p's worth. :?


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Bal said:


> The only thing that stops me from buying an import is that the car is made to be driven in that country's climate - tyre pressure, tyres, oil, brakes etc...am I correct?
> What is a parallel import or an EU import?


Bal - an EU import is exactly the same car as a UK car - there are absoulutely no differences between tyres, brakes etc. The only differences are those listed above, but this is not an issue if you buy from a dealer who will fit a cat 1 alarm and wheel nuts for you.

The only imports you should really stay away from are ones from japan, as these have some differences from uk/eu cars and they could be harder to insure etc.

kmpowell - there used to be a grey area surrounding imports from Malta, but that has now been cleared up. All EU imports are now covered by a 3yr 60,000 mile warranty - the cars from Hondas-uk definitely are.

Agreed euro imports do generally sell for less than uk cars secondhand, but in the case of the S2000, the initial savings more than make up for it. Over Â£3k saved on the price of a uk car will not be lost come resale. When I was looking to buy my car, euro imports were at most Â£1k less than uk cars, and sometimes were the same price. Most aren't even listed as euro imports, so if you are lucky enough to get a buyer who doesn't ask the right questions, you could sell it for the uk car price. :evil:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

With regards to the RWD, FWD, 4WD debate, I cannot honestly say I have noticed any trade-off by switching from TT to Boxster. 99.9% of the time, I am using the car just to get somewhere, & as such it's being driven sensibly. I cannot think of a single occaision since I have had it when I have taken it out to drive for the sake of it, when the weather has been less than perfect.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.dealer.autotrader.co.uk/_andrewGreen.htm
This garage is not far from where I live...would it be worth getting one from here?? I realy like the nurburgring blue with blue leather on the 04 facelift model...However because its a EU import it still worries me. Why would the car not be alarmed or have the locking nuts? I generally drive sensibly unless I feel the urge to put my foot down to overtake/race a sooped up car up a hill!! Will rear wheel drive be a problem? I test drove the S2K and didn't feel that there was anything to worry about. I drove it up/down country lanes/narrow windy bends and played with it in each gear and made the vtec kick in. What cars are rear wheel drive? ie S2000....

Thanks for ALL YOUR HELP! 

Bal


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Having spoken to Hondas -UK and Andrew Green, both sell the S2000 with 3 year 60k warranty, locking wheel nuts and CAT alarm as the dealer would sell theirs..... They also organise all the paperwork, verything in english as in the UK and register the car at Honda in the UK. This for 22,995 and 23,995 is becoming more and more tempting on a 54 plate and 05 in march if I wait.....
What do you guys think?
Bal


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Having spoken to Hondas -UK and Andrew Green, both sell the S2000 with 3 year 60k warranty, locking wheel nuts and CAT alarm as the dealer would sell theirs..... They also organise all the paperwork, verything in english as in the UK and register the car at Honda in the UK. This for 22,995 and 23,995 is becoming more and more tempting on a 54 plate and 05 in march if I wait.....
> What do you guys think?
> Bal


It's your money, but if really are dead set on getting a S2K (which reading your posts, im not sure you are) personally i would buy a UK car with the state of the current used car climate. :?

I know where there are 2 VERY nice pre 04 facelift S2K's for sale, both 03 cars:

This 'Muganised' S2K is simply awesome!!!!!!!.....
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247462

And if you are feeling brave, then this colour looks the dogs.......
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=223536

That Silverstone 'Mugen' S2K is an absolute bargain!!!!!! I was half tempted to flog mine to buy it!


----------

